# What was the light that got you hooked as a hobbyist? Still have it?



## uofaengr (Sep 19, 2015)

I grew up getting many cheap $10 Walmart flashlights for Christmas to the point it became a running joke. I was never really fascinated with them though. Later on, I'd been given shitty 10 lumen 4xAA lights at work that were a burden to carry around more than anything else. As I changed jobs and was more on my own, I decided I needed a good light, and I chose the Surefire LX2 Lumamax and got a P2X Fury a year later. I thought that was all I needed, thought they were very bright and high quality, but still wasn't hooked as a hobbyist. I'd heard of the Chinese mega lumen lights, but sort of scoffed at them thinking they'd never come close to a Surefire. 

Fast forward another 3 years or so, I'd quit carrying the LX2 in my pocket because it was too bulky to me. As a huge knife hobbyist, I was browsing a forum and laid eyes on the copper Maratac AAA. I'd never seen a copper light and thought it was great looking and actually small enough to pocket carry comfortably. Was impressed by the brightness too of a AAA light. That started my serious research of other lights and serious CPF lurking. I was hooked. LED and driver technology today is outstanding. Discovering the major advancements in rechargeable battery technology was a huge factor in getting me hooked as well. I love guilt free lumens. 

As I became introduced to other tints, high CRI, and better UIs, the Maratac became nothing more than a novelty to me, and I sold it, replacing it with a copper Prometheus Beta which I enjoy. I've bought probably close to 10 lights since the Maratac, including several Chinese lights, all filling a different niche and love them all for the most part. I even have two custom modded lights including a Vinh light which is incredible. I can definitively say I'm hooked by now, constantly reading and trying to learn as much as possible. 

So while I'm at work this weekend and bored, I thought I'd strike up a discussion about what got you hooked and do you still have that light?


----------



## Skaaphaas (Sep 19, 2015)

On a local gun forum that I frequent, we had a flashlight discussion. 

I chimed in with my LED Lenser P7, which I thought to be pretty nifty. 

One of the mods, an American ex-LEO, sent me a PM asking for my mailing address. 

He sent me a Surefire 6P Defender with Malkoff M61 upgrade and 12 CR123 cells. 

It is one of my most prized possessions. It will be the last light I get rid of, ever.

This is the light that got me hooked on "proper" lights.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 19, 2015)

Skaaphaas said:


> On a local gun forum that I frequent, we had a flashlight discussion.
> 
> I chimed in with my LED Lenser P7, which I thought to be pretty nifty.
> 
> ...


What a guy, is all I can say... [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 19, 2015)

Three cheap lights:

* A Smith & Wesson 2xAA with 3 5mm led that while tough wasn't very bright and had crappy regulation
* "Upgraded" to a Kobalt 90 lumen 2xCR123A light that ain't batteries like they were going out of style, again tough as nails (literally I used it as a hammer) but runtime wasn't the best
* "Upgraded" again to a magnet XL50. Loved the light except I had to change batteries once a week

By then I was hooked on having bright lights and always EDCing one but wanted better so I started researching which brought me here which lead to a Fenix E21 (darn good light I wish wasn't discontinued). I guess you could say the E21 was my first "true" flashlight but if it hadn't been for my dad giving me that Smith & Wesson I'm not sure I would have gotten into lights at such an early age (probably 10 or so) or even at all.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 19, 2015)

Started with the usual Maglite.
I had a Mini Maglite in black (incan, back in the 90s) when I was in college, followed by a green Maglite Solitaire as my EDC.
Once I started working, bump into this forum and the "in-thing" those days seem to be Surefire E1e or E2e as EDC, so I bought an E2e back in 2003 which I upgraded to KL1 LED head sometimes later.
The light, with the stock incan head and KL1 head is still going strong today.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 19, 2015)

Besides two 6D MLs back in '95ish, it would be my Fenix P1D in '07ish.

Saw a guy selling two of them on SnipersHide and didn't even know what a LED module was, apart from the little LED lights we find on older stereo gear, or common appliances.

I knew what a CR123A was, because my ADT alarm sensors use them and I was into NiMH rechargeable batteries for my RF mouse/keyboard and Pronto remote, so I wasn't a total noob on that front.

Fast forward a couple of years and AR15.com had thread about a Lowes in Texas running a 50% off sale on the SF 6P and that Lowes stores had to price match with their other stores.

This started a stampede across America and I got ONE of my local managers to price match, since the original poster had posted his receipt for us to copy and show.

I went into 2012 with just those two, until I revamped all of my batteries and chargers and then moved into some more lights.

The rest is history.

Chris


----------



## lefteye219 (Sep 19, 2015)

It may come as a surprise but my first light which forced me to find better options is still with me and is my Maglite Solitaire Incandescent.


----------



## euroken (Sep 19, 2015)

LED Lenser P7 and Nitecore NEX. Don't have the Lenser but still have my two NEX's.


----------



## engineeringmatt09 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mine was 3x AAA Stainless Steel leather man Monarch 500 

I found it with belongings from when my Papa passed away last year. I haven't been collecting as long as others but being here on Cpf changed my life. 

After finding the Monarch 500 i became obsessed with lighting up the dark!!!

"Fiat Lux"--- Vinh


----------



## StillRunning (Sep 19, 2015)

The Streamlight 4AA for me. I was out on the road managing bands and that light was a big step up (and down) from daily carrying of the D sized Maglites. Still have it and use it occasionally.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2015)

The first light that got me hooked is looooooong gone. 
A ray-o-vac 6 volt lantern when I was a kid. Back then you'd use the light for a night then the battery was dead. Somebody would inevitably give me another one for Christmas or something. So I had lots of shells for parts until about 12. Then our garage burned down...there went my parts, bikes, skateboards etc. Soon after I discovered girls.

As a young adult it was mag lite or bust. Usually the 4D type. I knew what 1,2,3 batteries were from using Canon film cameras since the 80's (now I'm a Nikonian, but that's a different story) and Legos were what my kids played with.

Actually when I resumed working on cars (after my son got me hooked on compact hot rods) a few years ago was when I resumed my flashlight collecting. Mainly while looking for bendy/clip on/magnetic lights to peer into crevices as my 50 year old eyes aint as focused as they used to be, and invariably what I sought was somewhere out of the focus area of my glasses. 

But until this summer I thought malkoff was a word Russians said when another Russian sneezed, and that Sure Fire was a brand of waterproof camping matches.

Now , in late 2015 when somebody asks for a light I instinctively whip out a Coast HP1 instead of a cigarette lighter. 

I still have several old incan mag lights of various sizes a couple of LED Lensers and some $3 checkout counter multi led lights. Today another package from Malkoff arrived today for a Sure Fire lego I'm doing.


----------



## seery (Sep 19, 2015)

Surefire Beast II.

Sold it a few years back. I do miss it sometimes though.


----------



## insanefred (Sep 19, 2015)

Those cheap Eveready 2xD, the 6v spot lights and the fisherprice 2xc light. Then upgraded to the Brinkman 5xD (the one that you can convert to a 2xD or a 3xD)


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 19, 2015)

First generation Surefire G2, before the lockout tailcap. Bought it in the late 90's or so. Alas, it has long since run away from home, never to appear there again. Over the years I got another one, and some LRI Photon IIs, then I found CPF. It's been all downhill since then. Luckily I am divorced so no better (?) half to worry about. Recently got a TM16 for $128, which I thought was a great price, but now Gearbest is selling them for $115. Don't know how long that will last tho.


----------



## campingnut (Sep 19, 2015)

As a kid, we always had the 2C Maglights when camping. As an adult, I bought a Maglight XL100 when they first came out...not sure how long ago. Very shortly after owning and using that light, I discovered that I needed to carry a light all the time; it was just so useful. Once I discovered CPF it became an obsession. I live in a very rural area, where it gets really dark at night and I am never without at least two lights at all times now.

I gave the XL100 to my dad, he still uses it.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Sep 19, 2015)

It was the JB PC 25 for me. Still have it. But before I was "into" lights I had the mini-maglight. 
Its really humorous to put it against anything LED today.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 20, 2015)

My story is here . . . .



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-first-loved-flashlight&p=1910137#post1910137



lovecpf
_


----------



## Steel and Light (Sep 20, 2015)

Old Kel-lite 2C aluminum black - maybe before Maglite? One of those old Eveready chrome flashlights with a push/slide button switch. A chrome 4D light, with a handle stem you could raise up with a red flashing light. Sanyo Cadnica from Japan, 2 bulb, clear and red lens, plug in rechargeable. Eveready, 2AA, "Captain" penlight. Had to reach far back in the cerebral vaults to remember those. They went they way of all things. However, my Fenix lights will outlive me. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## forstersun (Sep 20, 2015)

Mine was a NexTorch T6a, in 2007, still have it now.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 20, 2015)

My first LED light: the-LED-that-got-you-started > http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-you-started&p=4635334&viewfull=1#post4635334

After that, the MiniMag LED Pro. Next baby step was the Rayz 1000 lumen on sale at TrueValue for $20. My next toddler step was the Coleman Ctac 60. That got me motivated to do do more research into what was available, which led me to the MMU-X3. My thirst for more power was still unquenched, which led me to the MM15. 

I still have all of these lights, and the SX25L3 (that I got to fill the gap between the MMU-X3 and the MM15) and the M43. 

Which one got me hooked as a hobbyist? It was a little bit of each one, a gradual progression.


----------



## BarryG (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't remember which was first but it would be either the Inova X5 or the SurefireE1 . I still think the X5 looks great and the E1 had theout put of a 2D mag(15lumens) in the palm of your hand. 

Both are long gone and still missed from time to time. The light I miss just as much is the jet I probably. I loved beinga ble to programmy o wn modes! 




Barry


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 20, 2015)

Twas the mini maglite in the late 90s that started it all. Though I lost it, in 2010 I got engaged to lights again when I bought the iTP A1 EOS which is still part of my collection to-date....


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 20, 2015)

Steel and Light said:


> Old Kel-lite 2C aluminum black - maybe before Maglite? One of those old Eveready chrome flashlights with a push/slide button switch. A chrome 4D light, with a handle stem you could raise up with a red flashing light. Sanyo Cadnica from Japan, 2 bulb, clear and red lens, plug in rechargeable. Eveready, 2AA, "Captain" penlight. Had to reach far back in the cerebral vaults to remember those. They went they way of all things. However, my Fenix lights will outlive me. Thanks for the memories!




Holy cow man!!! I'd forgotten about the red slider ever ready..2c's was it? You were livin' portable sure enough when dad let you borrow his on trick or treat night.

I think those were the standard in my area for everybody but cops who had kel or mag...maybe a brinkman? Was brinkman around in the 70's?


----------



## Eagles1181 (Sep 20, 2015)

Always carried a mini mag growing up. In collage sort of gave up. Then one morning my brother and I were walking to our hunting stands and found ourselves in the middle of a bunch (herd?) of pigs. Did not have a decent light between us. Standing there in the complete dark, hearing pigs squeal all around you and not being able to see was NOT FUN. We both bought a streamlight strion later that week. I have since sold the strion and upgraded yo a Fenix PD35, he still runs the strion.

Eagle


----------



## zhou (Sep 21, 2015)

i hooked too

my friends more into it. i have Zebralight, Spark, and few more. i begun with Maglite 2xAA


----------



## novice (Sep 22, 2015)

I had been reading the information on flashlightreviews.com before I registered with CPF. I decided to get a Fenix L2D, which I still have, and which now lives in an "overnight" travel bag. Later I joined CPF, and someone posted about an ebay buy-it-now deal on the Surefire 6P for $40. It was all downhill from there...


----------



## Grijon (Sep 23, 2015)

The light that got me hooked? The Fenix E12 in October of 2014.

The light that got me started? MiniMag AA incan that I was researching online, which brought me to CPF which led to the E12 after a few weeks.

I've always loved flashlights; as a child I know I had a bunch of cheap ones from Walmart checkout lines that I'd beg my parents to buy for me. I also remember being fascinated with my dad's Mag Solitaire incan that he had on his keychain - my earliest memory of a flashlight (and that very light is in my collection now). I know I spent some time with a Rayovac Workhorse 2xD incan as a kid - and just found one at my workplace, ha ha ha!!

Now, nearly a year into my new hobby I thought that I'd bought enough lights (almost exclusively Fenix with a few big MagLites) and LSD NiMH and Maha C9000s to play with for a good while...but then I went and got a Surefire G2 incan...and now only a month after that I've ordered 2 more Surefires and another P60 host and D26! I hope to hold steady now...not counting dropins and accessories.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 23, 2015)

Burgess said:


> My story is here . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 23, 2015)

Stream light polystinger

for custom lights - McGizmo oil can mule....


----------



## Illum (Sep 23, 2015)

a keychain light that took 3AAAs, rectangular, and had a swerving krypton head with a squarish oval reflector

Maglite's Minimag

LEDcorp's Turtlelight

Emissive Energy's Inova XO

CCrane Trek 4


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

In 2nd or 3rd grade, my home made overdriven aax8 light with scotch tape and a ruler was confiscated by family after it was noted that it was brighter than the dinner table overhead lighting. In apology, a few storebought lights were given to me. 

Kinda wish I still had it, but I suppose I could do another.


----------



## reppans (Sep 24, 2015)

A Quark - its combination of moonlight mode, efficient low mode spacing, wide battery/voltage tolerance, and modularity got me hooked. First light is still running great (gifted to a rock climbing niece). I've built quite a collection of sub-/low-lumen capable lights but have yet find something that can beat my Quarks (for my purposes). 

Also got into testing lights with a lightbox, runtime tests, and ammeter and cannot believe at how bad the specsmanship/lies are, even among certain "quality" names, on the low lows that rarely get tested.


----------



## Launch Mini (Sep 24, 2015)

It was either a Drake or Draco that my friend RIDE had shown me at a watch get together. That led to this forum about 2 days before Dave ( Cool Fall) was releasing the SPY007. I ended up buying 2 of them, but unfortunately I sold those off ( I liked the UI especially the flashing mode for Halloween).
I still have 4 SPYs in my rotation and there is rarely a day that goes by that I am not EDCing one ( or 2) of them.

Heading our on our road trip this weekend and at least 2 of them will be with us. Hopefully get a chance to really light up the Carlsbad Caves next week.


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 24, 2015)

Nitecore D10 R2. That was the light that got me started. However, it was the Surefire C2 HA that got me hooked. Not only do I still have it, I actually sold it a while back only to find that the buyer of the light put it back up for sale and I bought it back from him. I guess it was just meant to be. Here she is:


----------



## ragweed (Sep 24, 2015)

Arc AAA... still use it now & then.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 25, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> In 2nd or 3rd grade, my home made overdriven aax8 light with scotch tape and a ruler was confiscated by family after it was noted that it was brighter than the dinner table overhead lighting. In apology, a few storebought lights were given to me.
> 
> 
> Kinda wish I still had it, but I suppose I could do another.




Geek out Bro!





Great story.


Nowadays they'd have you arrested as a terrorist of you took that to school...
That zero tolerance thing is outta hand.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 28, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Geek out Bro!


:thumbsup:



bykfixer said:


> Nowadays they'd have you arrested as a terrorist of you took that to school...
> That zero tolerance thing is outta hand.


Like this poor kid who made a clock?
http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/17/us/texas-student-ahmed-muslim-clock-bomb/index.html

If a clock freaks them out, what would they think of the average flashaholic's lab? ZOMGBOMBZ!


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I had had the usual collection of mini mag incans, and cute little LED lights but it was when my wife (now ex) had bought me a Stanley 109 HID that I knew I was forever hooked.
Since then, many LEDs of various types, custom mods, 2 maxabeams, 300w locator, and there will be many more!


----------



## onthebeam (Sep 28, 2015)

Peak Carribean.

Yes.


----------



## H-Man (Sep 29, 2015)

Streamlight ultrastinger. Found it somewhere without a charger, it used a 6V pack so I used a 6V RC car wallwart to charge it. Even built a cradle using cotter pins and springs to meet up with the contacts. Have it, but it has a dead battery stick, a blown bulb, and a melted lens.


----------



## cistallus (Oct 2, 2015)

Always liked flashlights.

But for really getting into them: that was from stumbling on CPF when searching for a good small versatile light to take on vacation around 7 years ago.

Found the LiteFlux LF2X (the twisty, not the LF2XT clicky), amazing light for the time, and still is, actually. And yes I still have it but no longer EDC it since it's irreplaceable and I already lost then found it a couple times.


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 2, 2015)

For me it's a few lights.

I started with Mags back in 1979, when I started in EMS and Fire.

In 1982, I found the LA Screw "Smoke Cutter", carried that for years, with my bunker gear.

In 1984 the Mag MiniMag quickly became my EDC, nothing else that I knew about, at that time, like it.

In 1985 I got my first Streamlight, the SL-20, what a GREAT light that was/is! As I was working straight night works, it paid for itself in no time.

in 1995 I got my first Surefires, 2 - 6P's, and a 9P. My co-workers couldn't believe the light they put out!

In 2008 I started down the Malkoff road, most of my SureFire's got them, and many of my Mags also.


----------



## jdboy (Oct 2, 2015)

While I had several MiniMags and a Inova X5 the light that really hooked my was my NiteCore SR3. I really enjoyed the light and it opened me up to trying others in similar platforms. I don't have it any longer as I sold it to a guy I work with.


----------



## Camo5 (Oct 2, 2015)

I would say the Black Diamond spot is my first taste of a good flashlight, up from a bulky plastic 2 D incan that sits in my truck now. I still have the headlamp and use it on every camping trip. Recently I acquired an Olight s30R II, and it fills every use gap that my headlight couldn't. I would never dream of selling these, though I might upgrade to a BD revolt


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 2, 2015)

Don't remember which I got first:
Surefire E2 - not E2E - still around
Arc LS - still around, with all THREE tailcaps
Arc AAA - there are a couple still around the house, not sure if one of them was the first one or not. Don't thing so, the first was on the keyrind so long it actually wore out


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Oct 4, 2015)

An interesting new hobby of sorts for sure. My concept of a 'nice' flashlight for some time was a 80-90's version of Maglite, lol. I had some sort of Home Depot big lantern type flashlight with 4 D batteries and I needed a smaller more functional light. After some reading at these forums, I got a Fenix E40 which introduced me to non-stone age flashlight technology. After that I became enlightened (pun intended). The E40 is still going strong, I love that light. Keeping in the theme of really cool lights, I picked up a Peak Beam Maxa Beam short arc spotlight at an auction for some Podunk town and fixed it up with 12AH of custom lipo batteries and regulator...now there's a light! LOL. So between these two examples of portable light technology, I'm hooked


----------



## leadfoot13us (Oct 5, 2015)

I loved my first 3, D cell Maglite many years ago. I still have it today actually. I recently built a LED panel for starting seeds indoors during the winter and that peaked my interested in flashlights again.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fenix TK15 with the 400 lumen XP-G. I had never seen anything like it at the time. From then on I have been hopelessly addicted


----------



## Glock 22 (Oct 7, 2015)

Been awhile back, but the one that got me hooked was a Surefire E1B. One of the best lights made in my opinion.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Oct 7, 2015)

The classic Fenix PD35 that is the first light of many I'm sure. Still have it and will never sell it as it is my first after all :laughing:


----------



## jonathan.eric (Oct 7, 2015)

Going camping in boy scouts as a kid I always thought maglites were the best, I still like my 4D. They were decently bright, water resistant and impossible to lose due to their size. 

After that I didn't pay much attention to flashlights aside from the basic energizer headlamps that I loved for night fishing. Then around 2012 I purchased my Fenix LD01 and kept it in my glove box. 

A little before Christmas I got on the internet and looked at the Fenix website and was amazed. Things had certainly changed in the flashlight field. I purchased 3 PD32 UE, one for me and the other two I gave as gifts to Dad and brother. 

The LD01 got me looking and the PD32 UE got me hooked.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 7, 2015)

These guys .... they were one of the first to have a really nice looking, quality built flashlight. I don't understand why all the bashing? 

I still have these, in fact the photo isn't quite 24 hours old yet. I think I have a few more laying around, probably in the gun safe or something like that.


----------



## jorn (Oct 22, 2015)

The nitecore d10 got me hooked. Gave it as a present to my nephew, but regretted it.... So i had to find a used one on the markedplace. I dont use it that mutch, but i like to play with it. Got trits, the tube is stripped for ano and the alu is polished. Yesterday i got a new led for it, so im going to install the new led today. Lots of fun upgrading old lights


----------



## GearHunter (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm still not sure if be considered a hobbyist by CPF standards but the light that got me started me on the road away from the mag and mini mags I carried for years both as ican and led upgrades was the Fenix Pd30. Saw an ad somewhere and thought " why would I pay 60 bucks ( ? Or some outrageous amount) for a freaking Chinese light? But for some reason I kept thinking about it and finially ordered it. Yep still have it....


----------



## Cajun72 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sanyo Cadnica Rechargeable NL-421, still have it but looking for another!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2016)

RWT1405 said:


> For me it's a few lights.
> 
> I started with Mags back in 1979, when I started in EMS and Fire.
> 
> ...





Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> These guys .... they were one of the first to have a really nice looking, quality built flashlight. I don't understand why all the bashing?
> 
> I still have these, in fact the photo isn't quite 24 hours old yet. I think I have a few more laying around, probably in the gun safe or something like that.





I'm still old school like that. 
I have modernernized my light collection since joining CPF...mostly with old school brands. 
Even a few Rayovacs lately.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Apr 11, 2016)

The *Hyperion CE-R* I bought in 2007 from the long-defunct Chinese webstore Supertactical. A single CR123A light with a Cree P4 LED that put out a whopping 140lm on high. At the time, comparable to JetBeam's offering, at just half the price of the Fenix P1D-CE.


----------



## mauiblue (Apr 14, 2016)

Mini Maglite got me started on my small obsession with hand held lights. Fun to use, cheap, and durable.


----------



## Vortus (Apr 15, 2016)

Alway liked and lights. Nothing beyond mags and pistol grip spots. Got tired of replacing spots. Researched and got an Eagletac T20C2 and some modules. Still have it, it's a permanent uv light now for my wife's rock and gem hobby.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Apr 15, 2016)

Fenix P3D is what got me into the higher end flashlights.

It has since died. Looking for its replacement is what really got me hooked. So many flashlights to choose from today.

Bob


----------



## blub (Apr 17, 2016)

The first real flashlight I bought was a Maglite then ARC AAA here then ARC AA, then Inova then Peak, then Novatac, then Streamlight then HDS then Olight, then Nitecore, then Fenix, then 4 7s, then Thrunite then Maelstrom……then the cycle starts over……and yes, I still have all of them.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 17, 2016)

Like many others here I started with a maglite. It died from leaky battery syndrome.


----------



## troutpool (Apr 17, 2016)

Arc AAA. I saw pictures of them on keychains on another forum and was intrigued. I still have it but don't use it anymore.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 17, 2016)

Fenix E20, P1 and a bunch of quarks. Still have them.


----------



## JPA261 (Apr 17, 2016)

The great surefire 6P!! I wish I still had it. Gave it to a friend who is in the army now


----------



## twin63 (Apr 17, 2016)

4Sevens Quark AA that I bought back in the Fall of 2009. I still have it, although it's been retired in favor of a lego'd Quark Pro 1xAA. I still get it out from time to time and use it around the apartment.


----------



## LedTed (Apr 17, 2016)

jorn said:


> The nitecore d10 got me hooked. Gave it as a present to my nephew, but regretted it.... So i had to find a used one on the markedplace. I dont use it that mutch, but i like to play with it. Got trits, the tube is stripped for ano and the alu is polished. Yesterday i got a new led for it, so im going to install the new led today. Lots of fun upgrading old lights



My story is much the same as many here.

I started with the ubiquitous MagLite Mini-Mag, but stepped up to the NiteCore D10. Most of my D10s had trits and ran on 14505s. I incorrectly say had and ran. Though I no longer have those (or any) D10s, the people who have them (one of my brother's children), think the trits are cool and demand fresh 14505s when I visit.


----------



## jorn (Apr 18, 2016)

The old d10 preforms great with a xp-l hi


----------



## Skeeterg (Apr 18, 2016)

Fenix tk12 about 3 or 4 years ago,I think. Just loved the tactical look of the light,and of course my first led. Now I have a different taste,not so much for tactical style.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

Old chrome and rubber Ray-o-vac.

Then I got Dad's Kel-Lite 6 or 7 D cell light. Still have the Kel-Lite, somewhere but it needed a switch, and some alkaline goo removal.

Mini-Mag lights. I've probably lost as many Mini Mags as I purchased. The holsters sucked, so they always went in the back pocket. Atleast once a week I'd have to replace the batteries or bulb.

Found Surefire in the 1990's and hated the CR123 battery as there were no internet stores selling "flashlight" stuff.

Now it's the been there, done that in lights. 

My tastes in lights runs to the champagne lights, so I don't purchase as many as I'd like. Military HID lights now have my attention. They don't show up often in pristine condition, and when they do the prices are super high.


----------



## 1DaveN (Apr 18, 2016)

I've had a pretty good number of Mags over the years. About a year and a half ago, I realized that an incandescent Mini-Mag was no longer adequate for my aging eyesight, so I got a Fenix E25. That was the light that got me hooked, and I do still have it.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 18, 2016)

I decided I wanted a key ring light in June of 2015.
So, I bought a Veleno D2 with green trits that has been on my key ring ever since. 
Here are our off springs. 
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
 QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
 QD2 ss brushed (no trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180 
*QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180 *
QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss polished (ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Battery Case (5) 
Helix Zi Bead 
Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit)


----------

